# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > DreamViews Podcast >  >  DreamViews Podcast Episode 5: WILD & DEILD

## RareCola

*Episode 5: WILD & DEILD*
Unfortunately we had no luck with a guest this week, but we covered a lot revolving around WILDs and DEILDs, as well as dipping into our first questions from listeners! There's a lot of mis-information revolving around the wake-induced lucid dreaming method, and in this episode we do our best to clear this up!





The Podcast MP3 is now available to download for free from iTunes! 
iTunes - Podcasts - DreamViews Lucid Dreaming Podcast

An MP3 is also available through my Dropbox RSS Feed!

We'd love to hear your feedback, so feel free to post here!

----------


## jblb2424

Great episode this week  :smiley: 
I have a question i hope you can answer on your next episode on obscure techniques. I have been trying the FILD technique for about a week now and set my alarm for about 5 hours after i fall asleep. I wake up in the middle of REM sleep and feel drowsy and feeling like i can easily fall back to bed, which is great for FILD. However, when attempting the technique i usually either fall asleep while performing the technique or my mind drifts off and i stop moving my fingers, causing me to loose conscious and fail the technique. Do you have any tips that can help me keep my mind focused and alert while performing the FILD method so i don't drift off or get lost in my thoughts? Thanks a lot and keep up the podcasts as i look forward to them every friday  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Great episode this week 
> I have a question i hope you can answer on your next episode on obscure techniques. I have been trying the FILD technique for about a week now and set my alarm for about 5 hours after i fall asleep. I wake up in the middle of REM sleep and feel drowsy and feeling like i can easily fall back to bed, which is great for FILD. However, when attempting the technique i usually either fall asleep while performing the technique or my mind drifts off and i stop moving my fingers, causing me to loose conscious and fail the technique. Do you have any tips that can help me keep my mind focused and alert while performing the FILD method so i don't drift off or get lost in my thoughts? Thanks a lot and keep up the podcasts as i look forward to them every friday



Hi jblb2424, thanks for your question! I'm not particularly schooled in the FILD technique, but we'll certainly research this and do our best to find an answer.  :smiley:

----------


## xChris12

In the video you talked about sleep paralysis and how you lose consciousness after going into it. My first ever WILD has also handed me a problem. When I attempt to do a WILD instead of losing consciousness after sleep paralysis I would lose it long beforehand. Before this though I would experience some HI. I hear whispers and when I don't focus on it I am sucked into a daydream and I see images. I would just lay on my bed like a vegetable not aware of anything. In this state I feel as if I am neither awake nor asleep and time passes by much faster than usual. I also remember snapping back to reality multiple times before sleep paralysis occurs. So if I were to attempt WILD again I fear that I will simply fall asleep before even noticing the sleep paralysis. There is also a chance that when I snap back to reality that I won't be able to achieve the same state because I will start thinking too much. What should I do about this?

----------


## Xanous

THANKS for getting to my question! DJPatch999 had a good one too that ya'll answered well. This episode was full of great information. I'll have to listen again and make sure to take notes. You both added a lot to my understanding of a lot of things and cleared up a lot misconceptions. I have just recently realized that I don't always have to hit SP in WILD. I think I actually had a WILD once but because I didn't get SP I thought it must have been something else. I was like a daydream that just because more real until it was an actual dream. I have had this a lot but it was non lucid. Last night was a bust for sleeping due to too many disruptions. Now I got some more info I think to night will be the WBTB that does it.

BTW way I put infinity because I lost count a long time ago and I don't plan on stopping. Yeah, sort of a joke.  ::D:

----------


## djpatch999

Thankyou for answering my question! Your advice was so in depth and I'll be sure to put it into practice! Once again, great podcast with lots of brilliant info. I can't wait til' the next one!  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> In the video you talked about sleep paralysis and how you lose consciousness after going into it. My first ever WILD has also handed me a problem. When I attempt to do a WILD instead of losing consciousness after sleep paralysis I would lose it long beforehand. Before this though I would experience some HI. I hear whispers and when I don't focus on it I am sucked into a daydream and I see images. I would just lay on my bed like a vegetable not aware of anything. In this state I feel as if I am neither awake nor asleep and time passes by much faster than usual. I also remember snapping back to reality multiple times before sleep paralysis occurs. So if I were to attempt WILD again I fear that I will simply fall asleep before even noticing the sleep paralysis. There is also a chance that when I snap back to reality that I won't be able to achieve the same state because I will start thinking too much. What should I do about this?



Hi Chris, thanks for your question  :smiley:   You know, we can certainly try to address this in a podcast, but I have to be honest with you, I think Sageous is really awesome with this WILD technique, and transitions etc. He has helped alot of members (including me). He has a class going on right now, it might not be a bad idea to join:
WILD (Sageous)

Or just browse through it and see what you think.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Another great transitional method is the roll out method. After you feel the vibes, buzzing, or whatever you usually feel when doing WILD/DEILD simply just roll out of your bed and you will be in your dream room. This was an awesome episode by the way. Keep it up!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Another great transitional method is the roll out method. After you feel the vibes, buzzing, or whatever you usually feel when doing WILD/DEILD simply just roll out of your bed and you will be in your dream room. This was an awesome episode by the way. Keep it up!



Hey! I read one of your DJ entries where you did the rolling. I was going to include it in the podcast's experiences this last time but I ran out of time. VERY interesting technique. I'd like to talk to you more about it sometime.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> Hey! I read one of your DJ entries where you did the rolling. I was going to include it in the podcast's experiences this last time but I ran out of time. VERY interesting technique. I'd like to talk to you more about it sometime.



Sure. Just let me know when you want to.

----------


## RareCola

> Another great transitional method is the roll out method. After you feel the vibes, buzzing, or whatever you usually feel when doing WILD/DEILD simply just roll out of your bed and you will be in your dream room. This was an awesome episode by the way. Keep it up!



This sounds quite similar to my "opening dream eyes" technique, where your force yourself into the dream world. Really interesting! May have to give it a go sometime.

----------


## WDr

Woot! I really love this podcast!  :smiley:  Always looking forward to the next one  ::D:  when is the next one coming out, by the way?

EDIT: Oooh! And question: can you talk about CANWILD? It's kind of a classic misc. technique, ya know  :wink2:

----------


## CloudOFmichael

I love your podcasts and have a question  :smiley: ...
A main point in your podcast was to not focus on your physical body so why does FILD work so well?

----------


## RareCola

> Woot! I really love this podcast!  Always looking forward to the next one  when is the next one coming out, by the way?
> 
> EDIT: Oooh! And question: can you talk about CANWILD? It's kind of a classic misc. technique, ya know



Next one should be this Friday. We've been having issues due to Ophelia's work schedule last week and internet problems today when we were planning to record episode 6. Hopefully we'll have everything sorted this Friday for recording.





> I love your podcasts and have a question ...
> A main point in your podcast was to not focus on your physical body so why does FILD work so well?



We'll be talking more about this in the podcast on Friday, but generally the idea isn't to focus on your fingers. It's just an extra layer to help you keep awareness through the transition.

----------


## Komisoft

Great episode, I don't have time to watch it all, but it's good.

Ophelia has an amazing voice. Just saying.

----------


## Xanous

> Next one should be this Friday. We've been having issues due to Ophelia's work schedule last week and internet problems today when we were planning to record episode 6. Hopefully we'll have everything sorted this Friday for recording..



Oh sure blame it on someone else... JK

----------


## Komisoft

If you ever need a guest, I'm up for it. I just need to find time for it, considering the episode was 53 minutes.

Contact me whenever  ::D: .

----------


## StephL

Damn right Ophelia - you two are extremely un-boring - well said!! And CanisL too!!

----------

